# Toronto sixty year old amateur



## sixty (Jun 27, 2009)

Would love to jam with same age group who loves 50's and early 60's music.
Yonge and Sheppard area.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you are really desparate, you can jam with me. i can't play worth a darn, and my equipment is junk. but i have air conditioning at my house and i'm usually home during the day. i'm near the upper beaches area.


----------

